# Glassin' a dash ***BUILD UP***



## xSSive

I've been gettin' quite a few pm's on how I glassed my dash......So the hell with it, I'll do another build-up topic....I think I got enough pics to pull it off :cheesy: 



1st- I would like to thank Dog Leggin' Lincoln, I shot him a PM and he gave me a plan for attack, it turned out great......

2nd-ChaddyB he put some time into this with my wife and I, with his paintin' body work expertise.....

3rd-My brother 79 cutty gave me a good tip that made body work quicker.

In February I bought a 75 Buick Lesabre convertable for my wife. The interior was average condition. It was blue and white, but the car was magenta. So we ordered some new interior, and had to paint the dash/doors/interior panels to match. 

The dash was fucked to put it lightly. But thats pretty common for this era of vehicles. So lets see how I repaired it:


1) Here is what I'm workin' with.....2 giant cracks and many others that hadn't peeled up yet.











2) You can see how bad some were peeling up in this pic....



















3) First step was pretty basic...I thoroughly sanded the entire dash down with 80 grit.....REAL thorough. Then I concentrated on the parts that were peeling up. You could possibly cut the parts that were peeling up with an exact-o knife but I just kept sanding until the peeled part is removed. This leaves you with some giant crevices....











4) This dash also had some speaker holes (the cheese grater holes where the a speaker was mounted under the dash). All I did was take body filler and fill in all the holes and the cracks. Then sand it out smooth. I had to repeat this step to fill the cracks completely, but I sanded with 80 grit. 











5) Since the car isn't going to be driven much unless it can be driven with the top down, I decided to delete the defrost vents. I cut some 1/8" MDF out to match up with the vents and then glued them in place. I then took an orbital sander and sanded with 80 grit over the wood. 1) to be sure I got a mechanical bond and 2) to knock down any high spots the wood posed.











6) Next the glassing. I came up with a plan of attack, if you want to deviate thats on you. But basically I only glassed the top of the dash, this way, I could focus on getting the glass to lay nice and flat. After a little body work I went and glassed around all the vents on the facia of the dash but I did it much later.

I bought the mesh matting, NOT the chop mat....you can use either or. Chop mat will be much stronger, I just used 2 layers of mesh mat. But I cut my pieces out in advance and then I brushed resin on the dash first....then lay the mat....then more resin. The key in this just as my other build up is to make sure and get the resin to penetrate the mat to keep out air bubbles. Also mix the resin with a 1-2 hour curing window so you have time to work....










7) After it dried I went and cut all the extra mat. Next I went and sanded the glass for body filler.....I used 80 grit once again and sanded the dash down. I knocked down any high spots where resin built up....











8) Next body filler. My brother researched and found out about whats called a milkshake....(a mixture of glass resin and body filler). It works pretty slick, it gives you more coverage and it lays flatter and smoother, while sanding relatively easy. I whipped up a batch of that and let it dry for a half hour. You don't have to do the milk shake, plain body filler will work just fine











9) Here is after 2 layer of body filler. Each time I knocked it down with 80 grit. Just trying to get it smooth....











10) Before the 3rd layer i glassed the facia of the dash. I sanded it down with 80 grit, and then used body filler on the whole dash.....











11) all in all my wife and I probably put 4 or 5 layers of body filler on it. You can probably stop much earlier but we really wanted to get it smooth and uniform.











12) Prior to the primer we test fit all the vents and do-dads to make sure it all fit before we primed and painted....we had to sand a couple areas.....Next we used a high build primer.....


























13) In between sprays we sanded with 220....we probably sprayed a total of 3 or 4 times.....prior to the final layer we filled in any pinholes with a glaze...and sanded that down with 220.

14) Just like the previous build, we had a drink somewhere in there.....how bout a game of edward 40 hands :cheesy: 











15) And now the final product.....I have yet to pinstripe and leaf it, I've been busy doing other peoples cars and dashes....Here is some of chaddyB's talents....











16) And a couple install pics.....
































17) Took it back out and striped it.























I'm not a genius at this, so if you have the "exact way" you're supposed to do this, by all means do your own build up topic....This is meant as a tool to help, not a competition.....  


hope this helps all the PM'ers


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 09:37 AM~14012591
> *
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## excalibur

nice job. makes me want to do mine.


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 29 2009, 01:29 PM~14038374
> *nice job.  makes me want to do mine.
> *


x 2


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

How bad is the glare from the sun when your driving??


----------



## Dysfunctional73

MY DASH LOOKS THE SAME, HAHA EVEN THE SAME LOOKING TWO CRACKS. MINES IN A 73 THOUGH


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 29 2009, 05:50 PM~14039167
> *How bad is the glare from the sun when your driving??
> *


who cares, thats what loc's are for. lol. good question though.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by excalibur+May 29 2009, 02:29 PM~14038374-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice job.  makes me want to do mine.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> get crackin' :biggrin: , hopefully I made it look easy, cause its pretty basic shit....just real monotonous with all the sanding....but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Glassed [email protected] 29 2009, 03:36 PM~14039011
> *x 2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Fleetwood [email protected] 29 2009, 03:50 PM~14039167
> *How bad is the glare from the sun when your driving??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> believe it or not, the dash angles away from you in this car so you can't catch a glare.....but i would recommend using the darker color of whatever your interior scheme is.....Because the lighter it is, the more it reflects into your glass....so the glare to worry about is the one in the windshield......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 05:14 PM~14040017
> *MY DASH LOOKS THE SAME, HAHA EVEN THE SAME LOOKING TWO CRACKS. MINES IN A 73 THOUGH
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL......glasshouses/raghouses are tough to find a clean dash with no cracks.....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-excalibur_@May 29 2009, 05:58 PM~14040319
> *who cares, thats what loc's are for.  lol.   good question though.
> *




exactly :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 29 2009, 11:22 AM~14035450
> *:biggrin:
> *


  thanks


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Cool because my dash is FUCKED UP.. I had to peel off all of the cracked abs plastic off it and place the aftermarket dash on it it doesnt fit perfect as I want so this will be the next step. Thanks for the info.
AG


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 30 2009, 01:11 PM~14046559-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hope it answered your questions....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-alexg1200_@Jun 1 2009, 09:42 AM~14060564
> *Cool because my dash is FUCKED UP.. I had to peel off all of the cracked abs plastic off it and place the aftermarket dash on it it doesnt fit perfect as I want so this will be the next step. Thanks for the info.
> AG
> *




:biggrin: glass that shit.....and share pics


----------



## Glassed Out

i seen a dash pad from a glasshouse on ebay a year or two ago with no cracks and the foam was still squishy and it was at like 300 bucks


----------



## little chris

nice work man  dam you guys were partying with out me


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out+Jun 1 2009, 01:54 PM~14062842-->
> 
> 
> 
> i seen a dash pad from a glasshouse on ebay a year or two ago with no cracks and the foam was still squishy and it was at like 300 bucks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> isn't someone selling a nice one in the 71-76 topic for like 150....looks brand new
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-little chris_@Jun 1 2009, 08:37 PM~14066843
> *nice work man   dam you guys were partying with out me
> *



thanks.....we'll invite you next time


----------



## little chris




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## FLOWSS94

damn good work man, good thing i have an extra dash so i can try it out


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jun 9 2009, 01:38 AM~14135672
> *damn good work man, good thing i have an extra dash so i can try it out
> *





:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

LOOKS GREAT


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 10 2009, 07:40 PM~14154447
> *LOOKS GREAT
> *




Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## IllSwag1619

I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW TO DO THIS. tHANX FOR THE POST. NOW ITS TIME TO ATTACK THIS BUILD ON MY CUTTY AND COUPE DE VILLE
:thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jun 11 2009, 10:46 AM~14160131
> *I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW TO DO THIS.  tHANX FOR THE POST. NOW ITS TIME TO ATTACK THIS BUILD ON MY CUTTY AND COUPE DE VILLE
> :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


keep us updated


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## crucialjp

Nice buildup, Thanks!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Glassed Out

STARTED MINE ITS COMING OUT REAL NICE. THANKS FOR THE INSPERATION :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+Jun 12 2009, 10:38 AM~14170707-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buildup, Thanks!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Glassed Out_@Jun 17 2009, 03:02 PM~14219368
> *STARTED MINE ITS COMING OUT REAL NICE. THANKS FOR THE INSPERATION :thumbsup:
> *





awesome, lets see some progress pics.....


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 27 2009, 10:55 AM~14012137
> *I've been gettin' quite a few pm's on how I glassed my dash......So the hell with it, I'll do another build-up topic....I think I got enough pics to pull it off :cheesy:
> 1st- I would like to thank Dog Leggin' Lincoln, I shot him a PM and he gave me a plan for attack, it turned out great......
> 
> *


 :wave: looks good man , glad to see i could help out a little..this is what this site is an should be all about! :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jun 18 2009, 08:34 PM~14233619
> *:wave: looks good man , glad to see i could help out a little..this is what this site is an should be all about! :biggrin:
> *




:h5: exactly....the sport of car customizing does not evolve if everything is a "secret"


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jun 17 2009, 03:02 PM~14219368
> *STARTED MINE ITS COMING OUT REAL NICE. THANKS FOR THE INSPERATION :thumbsup:
> *




pics pics pics :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0 is that the car you need the floors for?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 26 2009, 12:01 PM~14306439
> *:0 is that the car you need the floors for?
> *





foshizzle.....rollin' it for this summer, guttin' it all over in the winter/spring....plus some other "surprise makeovers" :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jun 26 2009, 06:34 PM~14310448
> *foshizzle.....rollin' it for this summer, guttin' it all over in the winter/spring....plus some other "surprise makeovers"  :cheesy:
> *



the floors are cut out stacked up in the backyard waiting to ship?

hit up 'lunatic'....


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2009, 03:39 PM~14321709
> *the floors are cut out stacked up in the backyard waiting to ship?
> 
> hit up 'lunatic'....
> *



 He's been sendin' me update pics.....


----------



## 63 Pimpala

looks good, nice job


----------



## flaked85

THAT CAME OUT REALLY NICE HOMIE.


----------



## CUZICAN

Man Finally something I think I can actually do. Thanks for the motivation


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 8 2009, 04:37 AM~14409666
> *Man Finally something I think I can actually do. Thanks for the motivation
> *


----------



## Arroyo Brothers

bad ass motherfucken work brotha!  

doing bad ass work and having something nice to look at and help "PRICELESS"







:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

moar pics installed man. Looks nice and clean.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala+Jul 3 2009, 02:46 PM~14373517-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good, nice job
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 07:27 PM~14396418
> *THAT CAME OUT REALLY NICE HOMIE.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 02:37 AM~14409666
> *Man Finally something I think I can actually do. Thanks for the motivation
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> post pics when you start....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Arroyo Brothers_@Jul 8 2009, 09:40 AM~14411054
> *bad ass motherfucken work brotha!
> 
> doing bad ass work and having something nice to look at and help "PRICELESS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



thanks, I think :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 9 2009, 05:19 PM~14427005
> *moar pics installed man. Looks nice and clean.
> *





ripped it out today, my silver leaf finally came....I'm gonna stripe and leaf it today and tomorrow....pics of the new look will follow :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

keep it up mane!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 13 2009, 09:04 AM~14455997
> *keep it up mane!
> *



This is as far as I got today....The middle is silver leaf (haven't brushed the excess off or machine turned it so it looks quite rough for right now). Going to add some silver leaf accents too I think). We'll see :dunno:


----------



## xSSive

finished product....wait to dry and then throw it in the vert....


----------



## xSSive

and finally an install pic....too lazy to put the top down, had to wait til the rain cleared up to pull the cover off and put it in.....


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

WATS KRAKIN XSSIVE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 14 2009, 12:39 PM~14470559
> *and finally an install pic....too lazy to put the top down, had to wait til the rain cleared up to pull the cover off and put it in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good hommie


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 13 2009, 04:36 PM~14459147
> *This is as far as I got today....The middle is silver leaf (haven't brushed the excess off or machine turned it so it looks quite rough for right now).  Going to add some silver leaf accents too I think).  We'll see :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking nice! How long have you been playing with the brushes?


----------



## unity_mike

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 14 2009, 12:39 PM~14470559
> *and finally an install pic....too lazy to put the top down, had to wait til the rain cleared up to pull the cover off and put it in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 14 2009, 01:40 PM~14470581-->
> 
> 
> 
> WATS KRAKIN XSSIVE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 14 2009, 01:42 PM~14470605
> *looks good hommie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 02:23 PM~14471078
> *Fucking nice! How long have you been playing with the brushes?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> self taught, been fingerpainting for little over 2 years......
> 
> drew 2 center lines...no drawings, no pounce patterns......just walk up and stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-unity_mike_@Jul 14 2009, 02:26 PM~14471108
> *:thumbsup:
> *




appreciate it


----------



## KAKALAK

looks good homie


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 14 2009, 10:50 PM~14477600
> *looks good homie
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 14 2009, 05:43 PM~14471977
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> self taught, been fingerpainting for little over 2 years......
> 
> drew 2 center lines...no drawings, no pounce patterns......just walk up and stripe
> appreciate it
> *


natural tallent bro. and freehand.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 15 2009, 07:36 AM~14479862
> *natural tallent bro. and freehand.
> *




easy with the compliments :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: I got a WAYS to go, shit it took 2+ years to get this good     


It does look really nice in the car....gonna have to stripe the rest of the car when I get another couple days off work.....but its not going to be as bold, just clean and simple.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 15 2009, 09:51 AM~14479933
> *easy with the compliments  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  I got a WAYS to go, shit it took 2+ years to get this good
> It does look really nice in the car....gonna have to stripe the rest of the car when I get another couple days off work.....but its not going to be as bold, just clean and simple.
> *


I am just tripping because i tried it and sucked at it.lol


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 15 2009, 08:05 AM~14480005
> *I am just tripping because i tried it and sucked at it.lol
> *




believe me, my first attempts.....were the definition of suck....all it takes is practice. Its a good way to relax once in a while: crank the ipod, drink a couple beers (unless its a paying customer) and chill in the garage.


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 14 2009, 01:39 PM~14470559
> *and finally an install pic....too lazy to put the top down, had to wait til the rain cleared up to pull the cover off and put it in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Looks good homie* :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 15 2009, 08:28 AM~14480135
> *Looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 14 2009, 12:39 PM~14470559
> *and finally an install pic....too lazy to put the top down, had to wait til the rain cleared up to pull the cover off and put it in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RATTOP

after searching forums, i think i have found home lol

we have something in common , talent well on my part it's a talent i am trying to teach, but i'm a ******* country boy just trying it out.

thank you for your thread very inspiring, i have a 75 caprice i am making into a roadster kinda lol my top is shot and my car is a toy with it's own garage so why do i need a top right now?

i'm keeping my car a budget build for now so that means i will only be working on it. and i never worked on a custom car before, but i watch west coast customs lol

this is what i came up with for my top it will house 6x9's in the future, don't hurt my feeling i built this before i found you guys lol




























how much bondo do you use? i used 2 gallons but most of it is in my lungs? any tips will be appreciated , next up is a dash thanks again


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 20 2009, 03:47 AM~14523150
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## RATTOP

xssive, i am taking apart my dash on my 75 caprice it wont come off by the glove box what am i missing? i took out all the screws i seen? any answers


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jul 28 2009, 06:27 PM~14608426
> *xssive, i am taking apart my dash on my 75 caprice it wont come off by the glove box what am i missing? i took out all the screws i seen? any answers
> *




could be that you the little prongs on the back of the dash are still holding on.....otherwise not sure....I have a LeSabre, our dashes are slightly different, especially by the glove box....ask the same question in here....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=441334&st=420


----------



## RATTOP

thank you xssive


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 27 2009, 07:55 AM~14012137
> *I've been gettin' quite a few pm's on how I glassed my dash......So the hell with it, I'll do another build-up topic....I think I got enough pics to pull it off :cheesy:
> 1st- I would like to thank Dog Leggin' Lincoln, I shot him a PM and he gave me a plan for attack, it turned out great......
> 
> 2nd-ChaddyB he put some time into this with my wife and I, with his paintin' body work expertise.....
> 
> 3rd-My brother 79 cutty gave me a good tip that made body work quicker.
> 
> In February I bought a 75 Buick Lesabre convertable for my wife.  The interior was average condition.  It was blue and white, but the car was magenta.  So we ordered some new interior, and had to paint the dash/doors/interior panels to match.
> 
> The dash was fucked to put it lightly.  But thats pretty common for this era of vehicles.  So lets see how I repaired it:
> 1)  Here is what I'm workin' with.....2 giant cracks and many others that hadn't peeled up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  You can see how bad some were peeling up in this pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)  First step was pretty basic...I thoroughly sanded the entire dash down with 80 grit.....REAL thorough.  Then I concentrated on the parts that were peeling up.  You could possibly cut the parts that were peeling up with an exact-o knife but I just kept sanding until the peeled part is removed.  This leaves you with some giant crevices....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)  This dash also had some speaker holes (the cheese grater holes where the a speaker was mounted under the dash).  All I did was take body filler and fill in all the holes and the cracks.  Then sand it out smooth. I had to repeat this step to fill the cracks completely, but I sanded with 80 grit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5)  Since the car isn't going to be driven much unless it can be driven with the top down, I decided to delete the defrost vents.  I cut some 1/8" MDF out to match up with the vents and then glued them in place.  I then took an orbital sander and sanded with 80 grit over the wood.  1) to be sure I got a mechanical bond and 2) to knock down any high spots the wood posed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)  Next the glassing.  I came up with a plan of attack, if you want to deviate thats on you.  But basically I only glassed the top of the dash, this way, I could focus on getting the glass to lay nice and flat.  After a little body work I went and glassed around all the vents on the facia of the dash but I did it much later.
> 
> I bought the mesh matting, NOT the chop mat....you can use either or.  Chop mat will be much stronger, I just used 2 layers of mesh mat.  But I cut my pieces out in advance and then I brushed resin on the dash first....then lay the mat....then more resin.  The key in this just as my other build up is to make sure and get the resin to penetrate the mat to keep out air bubbles.  Also mix the resin with a 1-2 hour curing window so you have time to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7)  After it dried I went and cut all the extra mat.  Next I went and sanded the glass for body filler.....I used 80 grit once again and sanded the dash down.  I knocked down any high spots where resin built up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)  Next body filler.  My brother researched and found out about whats called a milkshake....(a mixture of glass resin and body filler).  It works pretty slick, it gives you more coverage and it lays flatter and smoother, while sanding relatively easy.  I whipped up a batch of that and let it dry for a half hour.  You don't have to do the milk shake, plain body filler will work just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9)  Here is after 2 layer of body filler.  Each time I knocked it down with 80 grit.  Just trying to get it smooth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10)  Before the 3rd layer i glassed the facia of the dash.  I sanded it down with 80 grit, and then used body filler on the whole dash.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) all in all my wife and I probably put 4 or 5 layers of body filler on it.  You can probably stop much earlier but we really wanted to get it smooth and uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12)  Prior to the primer we test fit all the vents and do-dads to make sure it all fit before we primed and painted....we had to sand a couple areas.....Next we used a high build primer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13)  In between sprays we sanded with 220....we probably sprayed a total of 3 or 4 times.....prior to the final layer we filled in any pinholes with a glaze...and sanded that down with 220.
> 
> 14)  Just like the previous build, we had a drink somewhere in there.....how bout a game of edward 40 hands  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15)  And now the final product.....I have yet to pinstripe and leaf it, I've been busy doing other peoples cars and dashes....Here is some of chaddyB's talents....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16)  And a couple install pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a genius at this, so if you have the "exact way" you're supposed to do this, by all means do your own build up topic....This is meant as a tool to help, not a competition.....
> hope this helps all the PM'ers
> *


looks good Homie


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 30 2009, 09:40 AM~14625928
> *looks good Homie
> *


----------



## CMEDROP

found this with tons of builds.
http://www.fiberglassforums.com/


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Aug 1 2009, 03:39 PM~14647511
> *found this with tons of builds.
> http://www.fiberglassforums.com/
> *





I've heard of it, my brother says there is some really good information on there


----------



## xSSive




----------



## Dysfunctional73

CAME OUT DOPE. I GOTS A QUESTION WHEN YOU MIXED THE BONDO AND THE FIBERGLASS DID IT COME OUT MORE LIKE A BONDO FEEL OR LIKE A FIBERGLASS JELLY FEEL? I WANNA TRY IT OUT ON MY OLD DASH FOR MY 73


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 2 2009, 10:53 AM~14651751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Aug 2 2009, 03:16 PM~14653332
> *CAME OUT DOPE. I GOTS A QUESTION WHEN YOU MIXED THE BONDO AND THE FIBERGLASS DID IT COME OUT MORE LIKE A BONDO FEEL OR LIKE A FIBERGLASS JELLY FEEL? I WANNA TRY IT OUT ON MY OLD DASH FOR MY 73
> *


When you mix the "milkshake" it comes out exactly like that texture. Kind of milky and smooth. You can play with the resin-to-bondo ratio to get the texture you desire...but it is of the highest importance that you use both the fiberglass and the bondo resins!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73+Aug 2 2009, 04:16 PM~14653332-->
> 
> 
> 
> CAME OUT DOPE. I GOTS A QUESTION WHEN YOU MIXED THE BONDO AND THE FIBERGLASS DID IT COME OUT MORE LIKE A BONDO FEEL OR LIKE A FIBERGLASS JELLY FEEL? I WANNA TRY IT OUT ON MY OLD DASH FOR MY 73
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a moldable milkshake......as stated above......
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 2 2009, 06:51 PM~14654197
> *When you mix the "milkshake" it comes out exactly like that texture. Kind of milky and smooth. You can play with the resin-to-bondo ratio to get the texture you desire...but it is of the highest importance that you use both the fiberglass and the bondo resins!
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14660612
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HitemHard78

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 13 2009, 01:36 PM~14459147
> *This is as far as I got today....The middle is silver leaf (haven't brushed the excess off or machine turned it so it looks quite rough for right now).  Going to add some silver leaf accents too I think).  We'll see :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 3 2009, 06:27 AM~14657856
> *a moldable milkshake......as stated above......
> *



Got pics of the product or brand name. Where can I go buy it? Is it like Kitty Hair Resin and Bondo Mix? I got a project coming up soon. Nice build by the way it came out real clean!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 29 2009, 12:15 PM~14919535
> *Got pics of the product or brand name.  Where can I go buy it?  Is it like Kitty Hair Resin and Bondo Mix?  I got a project coming up soon.  Nice build by the way it came out real clean!
> *





2/5 fiberglass


3/5 body filler




Insert your favorite brand names..........


----------



## All Out Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+Aug 30 2009, 09:31 PM~14930436-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 07:26 AM~14933321
> *
> *






:uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Sep 15 2009, 10:31 AM~15085972
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## mrbg

nice work


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by mrbg_@Sep 15 2009, 09:20 PM~15093187
> *nice work
> *


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

fiberglass shit sucks...i just did my door pannels

and they are a pain in the ass


----------



## BIG MARC

Nice job and thanks.I had a '75 Caprice Raghouse I was trying to do the same thing on but couldn't find any help.Everywhere I went the said $500-800. :angry:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 23 2009, 11:58 PM~15170943
> *Nice job and thanks.I had a '75 Caprice Raghouse I was trying to do the same thing on but couldn't find any help.Everywhere I went the said $500-800. :angry:
> *




   


probably spent a couple hundred tops.....paint is really only major cost..... :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

TTT


----------



## LENETOWNTX

took out my dash today plan on starting on my pretty soon hope I can get it.


----------



## LENETOWNTX

DID YOU USE POLYESTER RESIN?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Oct 29 2009, 07:10 AM~15501672
> *DID YOU USE POLYESTER RESIN?
> *



Yes


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Oct 29 2009, 10:35 AM~15502672
> *Yes
> *



ok thanks


----------



## big C

ttt


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

:cheesy: Thanks for takeing the time to show us how to do that i got a 81 montecalo ls t-top m juicing it myself moving to paint dash and panels what do i use to paint panels i tried when i was 17 and trashed it  so any advice would de appericiated


----------



## littlerascle59

great topic


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## The wagon

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by elmontecarlodeloco+Dec 4 2009, 03:52 AM~15868027-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  Thanks for takeing the time to show us how to do that i got a 81 montecalo ls t-top m juicing it myself moving to paint dash and panels what do i use to paint panels i tried when i was 17 and trashed it    so any advice would de appericiated
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can change panels by using SEM paint, as far as automotive paint, we just used PPG if I remember. Think this color was cranberry pearl......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 12:44 AM~15877677
> *great topic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, hope it helped some people.....
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The wagon_@Dec 8 2009, 09:55 AM~15911063
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Phillybagged63

you can get the same finish if you just use a high build polyester primer over the vinyl and a flex agent in the paint. we have been doing it for years in car audio. the high build primer lets you eliminate any grain that is in the vinyl and you can do any body work that you need to do before you primer it. it eliminated the use of fiberglass and all that sanding.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Dec 14 2009, 08:43 AM~15975484
> *you can get the same finish if you just use a high build polyester primer over the vinyl and a flex agent in the paint.  we have been doing it for years in car audio.  the high build primer lets you eliminate any grain that is in the vinyl and you can do any body work that you need to do before you primer it.  it eliminated the use of fiberglass and all that sanding.
> *




Well aware of this method.......










































The build up thread is regarding cracked dashes and repairing them....spraying high build primere on the grand canyon is not going to fill it in......


----------



## Phillybagged63

like i said you can do your fill work before you spray your primer. there is really no reason to use resin and mat on that stuff.


----------



## jrobles

nice work


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 27 2009, 08:55 AM~14012137
> *
> I'm not a genius at this, so if you have the "exact way" you're supposed to do this, by all means do your own build up topic....This is meant as a tool to help, not a competition.....
> hope this helps all the PM'ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




First- I'll refer to my first post before we go back and forth........






> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Dec 14 2009, 08:39 PM~15981800
> *like i said you can do your fill work before you spray your primer.  there is really no reason to use resin and mat on that stuff.
> *



Second- So you're saying the primer/paint magically holds the dash and 2 giant cracks together.








With that being said I know what you're saying, I'm well aware of doing this technique to a padded dash (but these dashes are brand new/or in good condition). I don't see how your going to keep it from cracking right where you did your fill work on huge cracks with just primer and paint.... 

You keep using your magic primer I'll do the extra step to assure the dash is rigid.


----------



## Phillybagged63

if you read my post you can do your fill with duraglass or kitty hair like you would normally do to fix any cracks then use the high build primer over it. 

btw are you using fiberglass mat? or just resin?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Dec 15 2009, 05:45 PM~15991287
> *if you read my post you can do your fill with duraglass or kitty hair like you would normally do to fix any cracks then use the high build primer over it.
> 
> btw are you using fiberglass mat?  or just resin?
> *






Its in the build up :uh:


----------



## 19jaquez84

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 15 2009, 12:03 PM~15986991
> *First- I'll refer to my first post before we go back and forth........
> Second- So you're saying the primer/paint magically holds the dash and 2 giant cracks together.
> With that being said I know what you're saying, I'm well aware of doing this technique to a padded dash (but these dashes are brand new/or in good condition). I don't see how your going to keep it from cracking right where you did your fill work on huge cracks with just primer and paint....
> 
> You keep using your magic primer I'll do the extra step to assure the dash is rigid.
> *


I think he was refering to the grainy texture of the trim panels :cheesy: In which I agree


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

looks good


----------



## xSSive

bump for the buildup.....


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Thebigmdover

> How bad is the glare from the sun when your drivinG
> THE GLARE IS BAD I GOT A 93 BIG BODY AND I GOT MY DASH GLASS I GOT TO WEAR SHADES ALL THE TIME THAT SHIT WILL BLIND U WELL I HAVE MY SHIT WAXED ALL THE TIME IT MAKES UR CAR STAND OUT A LOT MORE


----------



## KAHUNA

Thanks for this build topic! My 94 Fleetwood dash decided to crack during some extremly cold weather! 
I wanted my dash glassed before this happened, but now i need it glassed lol. 

I was curious wether or not to glass right over the pad thinking the glass would eventually pop off of the vinyl. Does the body work to fill in the cracks and prior 80 grit sanding ensure a solid bond to the vinyl preventing anything like that from happening?
Thanks


----------



## KAHUNA

Also did the dash fit back in without any issues?


----------



## regalman85




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by KAHUNA+Feb 4 2010, 11:31 AM~16510454-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this build topic! My 94 Fleetwood dash decided to crack during some extremly cold weather!
> I wanted my dash glassed before this happened, but now i need it glassed lol.
> 
> I was curious wether or not to glass right over the pad thinking the glass would eventually pop off of the vinyl.  Does the body work to fill in the cracks and prior 80 grit sanding ensure a solid bond to the vinyl preventing anything like that from happening?
> Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAHUNA_@Feb 4 2010, 11:36 AM~16510518
> *Also did the dash fit back in without any issues?
> *





Thats why you sand it prior, to get a mechanical bond. Then be sure to do plenty of layers of fiberglass so it doesn't flex. 

Along the way, continue to test fit occassionally. Also any vents and instruments go through and test fit them along the way, this will help.....don't wait til you've painted it to find out that its not going to fit.....But yeah it went right in, only had 1 vent that was a little snug, but no problems


----------



## lninjo

THANKS FOR THE TOPIC, GOOD INFORMATION :thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA

TTT so i can find it later  

I found a Fleetwood dash pad in a junk yard i want to try this on. Its cracked very bad and soaked from the long winter 

Also im not sure what to do about the airbag square in middle of the dash. Should i be able to sand the hell out of it to level it off, then glass a matte over it?


----------



## starion88esir

> _Originally posted by KAHUNA_@Mar 21 2010, 10:59 PM~16956748
> *TTT so i can find it later
> 
> I found a Fleetwood dash pad in a junk yard i want to try this on.  Its cracked very bad and soaked from the long winter
> 
> Also im not sure what to do about the airbag square in middle of the dash.  Should i be able to sand the hell out of it to level it off, then glass a matte over it?
> *


Not familiar wit the airbag set up in a Fleetwood dash, but if its like most I've seen then I think it would be easiest to remove the airbag all together and use a piece of plywood/mdf in the appropriate thickness to level it off with the rest of the dash (as close as possible, anyway) and then lay your matt and resin on top of it as needed to get the height and contour perfect. 

***I'm no expert, this is just what I planned to do if I ended up painting my dash, but I can't decide between paint and covering it in vinyl or suede.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

if you have a crack in the vinyl dash, no filler kitty hair or whatever is going to fix it as someone said. ill put money on it that it cracks again.

i fixed a crack in my 95 fleetwood dash, used mesh screen and some flexable bumper repair shit, cold winter in new orleans, la (so you know it wasnt too cold) dash flexed and cracked really bad.

i had smoother the whole thing out to, even kept the passenger airbag.
*NO GLARE ON THE WINDSHIELD EITHER*

now i fixed the crackes with a super strong and flexible bonding adhesive, layed down some flexible filler to smooth everything. layed some resin down and a couple layers of fiberglass cloth.

im working on it still so since its in progress i have no finished pics.


went from this finished


















to now this


----------



## KAHUNA

In the last picture, did you go ahead and use the airbag square piece as a filler, then use filler and fiberglass for the crevices?


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

the last pic we glued the airbag peice in and flush with a super strong adhesive. then smoothed it over with a lite coat of flexible filler. then resin and glassed it. now its a lite coat of filler to catch any lowspots before priming it for paint


----------



## raiderhater719

Damn nice build. I'm gonna do mine and my wife's now. And thats tight you got your wife helping!


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

heres a few more pics, hopefully ill have some paint on it tommorow and be putting it back in

the filler you see is extremely thin. just to fill any low spots in the glass



















filler primer ready to block 


















after blocking, realizing you have a high spot. i blocked it down, primed it, and finished it off. now just have to seal it up tommorow and shoot some paint on it


----------



## ricardo408

awesome topic....


----------



## JuicyJ

:worship:


----------



## chale1904

TTT. I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## CMEDROP

well you inspired me. 
starting on mine


----------



## pako

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Aug 24 2010, 10:36 AM~18393616
> *well you inspired me.
> starting on mine
> *



pixs by any chance?


----------



## regalman85




----------



## CMEDROP

> _Originally posted by pako_@Aug 24 2010, 07:31 PM~18397574
> *pixs by any chance?
> *


will be when its done, if it turns out.


----------



## gizmoscustoms

nice work. now I want to glass mine :thumbsup:


----------



## impalarida65

prolly goin to start my monte dash, has any one had problems with the dash warping when the glass dries ? and if i plan on wraping the dash do i have to get it as smooth as if i where goin to paint it? thanx


----------



## Ese Caqui

:cheesy:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by impalarida65_@Sep 1 2010, 10:32 AM~18459106
> *prolly goin to start my monte dash, has any one had problems with the dash warping when the glass dries ? and if i plan on wraping the dash do i have to get it as smooth as if i where goin to paint it? thanx
> *


it shouldnt warp on you at all....u can always brace it from the inside to be safe,but im sure it wont warp if your just going to smooth it down and prep for paint... 

as for getting it smooth to wrap,you really dont need to depending on what you will be using to wrap the dash,and if u will be using any padding under...its still best to smooth it and get it as close as perfect as u can so u wont have a doubt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TTMFT! IM GOING TO BE TACKLING THIS SOON!


----------



## ericg

after i lay the glass down what grit do i sand it with? :0


----------



## candygrnblzr




----------



## 94pimplac

ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 23 2010, 03:12 AM~19140670
> *after i lay the glass down what grit do i sand it with? :0
> *


DEPENDS HOW LONG YOU WANNA BE SANDING (FINER MORE SANDING & COURSER LESS TIME)... I USED 60GRIT WITH LIGHT PRESSURE.


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 24 2010, 03:02 PM~19154362
> *DEPENDS HOW LONG YOU WANNA BE SANDING (FINER MORE SANDING & COURSER LESS TIME)... I USED 60GRIT WITH LIGHT PRESSURE.
> *


not long lol got mine glassed already need to sand where the resin built up then lay the body filler.... wich leads to my next question..when the body filler dries what grit do i use then?


----------



## 79 cutty

Did you read the thread at all? It lays out exactly what grits were used at every stage. :uh:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 28 2010, 11:53 AM~19182339
> *Did you read the thread at all? It lays out exactly what grits were used at every stage. :uh:
> *


naw i sure didnt


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 29 2010, 11:04 PM~19196989
> *naw i sure didnt
> *


give it a try.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse




----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## CMEDROP

here is my quick little project
probably not the best way, but here it is









speaker grilles cracked, cut them out, placed some mdf in place









filled over the mdf









sanded smooth









after final sand, primered

now going to high build prime, finish with a water base paint for flexibility


----------



## bump512




----------



## DA_SQUID

Hey
Guys a screw in my dash is stripped any idea how to get it off?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 28 2010, 10:07 PM~19443362
> *Hey
> Guys a screw in my dash is stripped any idea how to get it off?
> *


drill it out


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ANYONE HAVE ANY GOOD TIPS OR TRICKS FOR DOING THE DEFROST VENTS? THEY ARE A PAIN TO SAND DOWN...


----------



## DamnGina

i want to do this to my 86 lux and my 9 bubble caprice but i am scared ima mess something up i tried to do it once i did good but i had a oribital sander and it wasnt bein my friend that night and fucked up my rear deck lid on my monte well i had a extra to practice i been looking for this damn post forever lol


----------



## joeycutlass

sorry didn't read the hole topic i have been doing some cracks and bumper fillers his bondo jelly resin mixes really good and sands easy no fibers needed already mixed in good i recomend it


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 3 2011, 12:58 PM~19490493
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY GOOD TIPS OR TRICKS FOR DOING THE DEFROST VENTS? THEY ARE A PAIN TO SAND DOWN...
> *





I don't, they jsut suck


----------



## 86bluemcLS

If I fucc up that mean I gota trash it huh?


----------



## joeycutlass

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@May 6 2011, 04:30 PM~20499343
> *If I fucc up that mean I gota trash it huh?
> *


there is no way you can mess up filler and some skills fixes all


----------



## 86bluemcLS

akrit thanks joey


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 6 2011, 08:34 AM~20496076
> *I don't, they jsut suck
> *


you can take Louan (not sure I spelled that right) it's 3/16 thick plywood and cut it to fit. put a SMALL BLOCK of wood on the bottom and screw the "LOUAN" to the block. Glass over it and finish as useuall. I dont have the build for my 85 but thats what I did. Then you can cut a pattern out of it if you choose. I did a row of 1 in. circles for the defroster vent..

JUST MY .02


----------



## 87cutty530

xSSive said:


> I've been gettin' quite a few pm's on how I glassed my dash......So the hell with it, I'll do another build-up topic....I think I got enough pics to pull it off :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st- I would like to thank Dog Leggin' Lincoln, I shot him a PM and he gave me a plan for attack, it turned out great......
> 
> 2nd-ChaddyB he put some time into this with my wife and I, with his paintin' body work expertise.....
> 
> 3rd-My brother 79 cutty gave me a good tip that made body work quicker.
> 
> In February I bought a 75 Buick Lesabre convertable for my wife. The interior was average condition. It was blue and white, but the car was magenta. So we ordered some new interior, and had to paint the dash/doors/interior panels to match.
> 
> The dash was fucked to put it lightly. But thats pretty common for this era of vehicles. So lets see how I repaired it:
> 
> 
> 1) Here is what I'm workin' with.....2 giant cracks and many others that hadn't peeled up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) You can see how bad some were peeling up in this pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) First step was pretty basic...I thoroughly sanded the entire dash down with 80 grit.....REAL thorough. Then I concentrated on the parts that were peeling up. You could possibly cut the parts that were peeling up with an exact-o knife but I just kept sanding until the peeled part is removed. This leaves you with some giant crevices....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) This dash also had some speaker holes (the cheese grater holes where the a speaker was mounted under the dash). All I did was take body filler and fill in all the holes and the cracks. Then sand it out smooth. I had to repeat this step to fill the cracks completely, but I sanded with 80 grit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Since the car isn't going to be driven much unless it can be driven with the top down, I decided to delete the defrost vents. I cut some 1/8" MDF out to match up with the vents and then glued them in place. I then took an orbital sander and sanded with 80 grit over the wood. 1) to be sure I got a mechanical bond and 2) to knock down any high spots the wood posed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) Next the glassing. I came up with a plan of attack, if you want to deviate thats on you. But basically I only glassed the top of the dash, this way, I could focus on getting the glass to lay nice and flat. After a little body work I went and glassed around all the vents on the facia of the dash but I did it much later.
> 
> I bought the mesh matting, NOT the chop mat....you can use either or. Chop mat will be much stronger, I just used 2 layers of mesh mat. But I cut my pieces out in advance and then I brushed resin on the dash first....then lay the mat....then more resin. The key in this just as my other build up is to make sure and get the resin to penetrate the mat to keep out air bubbles. Also mix the resin with a 1-2 hour curing window so you have time to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) After it dried I went and cut all the extra mat. Next I went and sanded the glass for body filler.....I used 80 grit once again and sanded the dash down. I knocked down any high spots where resin built up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Next body filler. My brother researched and found out about whats called a milkshake....(a mixture of glass resin and body filler). It works pretty slick, it gives you more coverage and it lays flatter and smoother, while sanding relatively easy. I whipped up a batch of that and let it dry for a half hour. You don't have to do the milk shake, plain body filler will work just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Here is after 2 layer of body filler. Each time I knocked it down with 80 grit. Just trying to get it smooth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) Before the 3rd layer i glassed the facia of the dash. I sanded it down with 80 grit, and then used body filler on the whole dash.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) all in all my wife and I probably put 4 or 5 layers of body filler on it. You can probably stop much earlier but we really wanted to get it smooth and uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12) Prior to the primer we test fit all the vents and do-dads to make sure it all fit before we primed and painted....we had to sand a couple areas.....Next we used a high build primer.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13) In between sprays we sanded with 220....we probably sprayed a total of 3 or 4 times.....prior to the final layer we filled in any pinholes with a glaze...and sanded that down with 220.
> 
> 14) Just like the previous build, we had a drink somewhere in there.....how bout a game of edward 40 hands :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15) And now the final product.....I have yet to pinstripe and leaf it, I've been busy doing other peoples cars and dashes....Here is some of chaddyB's talents....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16) And a couple install pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17) Took it back out and striped it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a genius at this, so if you have the "exact way" you're supposed to do this, by all means do your own build up topic....This is meant as a tool to help, not a competition.....
> 
> 
> hope this helps all the PM'ers


Does this work for 1993 cadillac fleetwood dash pad as well.. i mean i squeeze the dash and its foamy.. mines cracked/cracking... Just want to make sure i do the whole sanding/fill in with body filler with the way my dash is now..


----------



## xSSive

93Brougham530 said:


> Does this work for 1993 cadillac fleetwood dash pad as well.. i mean i squeeze the dash and its foamy.. mines cracked/cracking... Just want to make sure i do the whole sanding/fill in with body filler with the way my dash is now..





yep, this dash was padded too.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## jes

time to do my dash, can't wait till its done.


----------



## divine69impala

Nice work, but I'm more amazed of how u got your wife to help?


----------



## lone star

divine69impala said:


> Nice work, but I'm more amazed of how u got your wife to help?


They live in the country. Its different lol


----------



## divine69impala

lone star said:


> They live in the country. Its different lol


Then I need to find me a country girl, yeeeee haaaa!!!


----------



## jes

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## CadillacsFinest

Got mine done


----------



## down79

:thumbsup:


CadillacsFinest said:


> Got mine done


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

GOOD TOPIC


----------



## 87LuxurySportElco

Thanks bro, def going to try this on my trashed elco dash


----------



## DETONATER

uffin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Ive used this method abd it works


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

good to see this topic still floating on top!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

what about the screw holes for mounting the dash just drillthem out before primer? did u use a d/a until primer then block the rest? about how much of each product was used glass , filler? how about that bondoglass instead of the "milkshake"? thanks nice build/topic


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## MR.P

I did the same to my dash in my LS....instead of fiber glass matting i used fleece fabric material and stretch it over the dash...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

IsThats the stuff that looks like your stretching a shirt over it?


----------



## MR.P

74chevy glasshouse said:


> IsThats the stuff that looks like your stretching a shirt over it?


Get an old fleece blanket and stretch that mother fucker out....use a stapler to hold down the stretched fabric and apply that milkshake technique and your good to go:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P

This is how the material looks like


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Like those baby blankets


----------



## MR.P

preety much...strecth it...brush it with fiberglass resin with harderner on it...and it should get hard like a rock....then use that milkshake teknique....bodyfiller mixed with fiberglass resin.....and again with a brush....brush it on to remove all the bumps and groves from the fleece....once dry....sand it down....and glase and pits and holes...and the last thing is spray it with highbuild primer and paint...:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P

Not my dash...but pretty much strech it like the pic....u can see the staples to hold it down


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Is bondglass the same as milkshake?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Around how much fiberglass and filler was used


----------



## MR.P

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Around how much fiberglass and filler was used




found this... its a step by step explanation...not a dash but same concept... 

http://www.norcalevo.net/threads/15562-HOW-TO-Rear-door-sub-pods!!!!!!!


----------



## bad company

COOL STUFF HERE MAN !!:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P

bad company said:


> COOL STUFF HERE MAN !!:thumbsup:


:yessad:


----------



## customcoupe68

nice


----------



## shystie69

customcoupe68 said:


> nice


TTT Good Topic :yes:


----------



## jes

TTT


----------



## Sweetnlow5

I'm thinking about doing my dash on 95 fleetwood. My issue is the airbag cover. I don't want to glass over that. Any ideas?


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

remove the cover, glass both seperately and put the cover back in, its styrafoam and vinyl with like 8 nuts and 2 bars holding it in, fits real tight.


----------



## Sweetnlow5

74Olds98SLAB said:


> remove the cover, glass both seperately and put the cover back in, its styrafoam and vinyl with like 8 nuts and 2 bars holding it in, fits real tight.


Thanks man.


----------



## joey520

Read this whole topic good info I'm gonna try it out thanks.


----------



## S1n3rjp

Great topic !??


----------



## T-Maq82

Just wanted to stop by and give a shout out to xSSive..thanks for laying out the idea of how to repair my dash bro :thumbsup: your topic helped point me in the right direction! Again thanks for sharing the knowledge homie!! Some before and after pics





















now for the after pictures. Want to get something written or drawn on the flat part of the dash facing the passenger above the air vents..more to come lol


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## umlolo

Loved tge topic thanks. Did my speaker box rear tray and working on my dash after reading your thread that material is 4.95 at Walmart for around 2 yards pre cut


----------



## TheREGAL_B

Very good topic!!


----------

